# Reaper Miniatures



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Reaper miniatures is a US company, specialising primarily in the production of Pewter miniatures, paints and brushes.

*Models:*

Reaper has an enormous catalogue of models, ranging from sci-fi to fantasy, western to horror, and everything in between. Almost all their models are supplied individually, and due to the incredible range, they are generally regarded as a top supplier for RPG miniatures.

In addition to single figures, they also make an assortment of monsters & creatures.















































​
*Paints:*

Reaper also has it's own range of paints & hobby accessories. The master series paint range is supplied in dropper bottles similar to Vallejo, and comes recommended by a number of excellent miniature painters.

The Master series paints can be purchased from their store in packs of 3. Each pack containing a base colour, a shade colour and a highlight colour.
*
Games:*

Reaper has a master rules system, R.A.G.E, which is a set of rules to be used with either of it's game systems - CAV and Warlord.

Warlord is an Army based game with a fantasy setting. Starter armies for each faction are available through their website.

CAV is a Mech based battle game, fought using futuristic battle mechs, tanks and aircraft.









*Links:*

*Home Page

Online Store

Reaper Forum

Miniature Showcase Gallery*


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

A nice range k:

Great job.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They have some nice mini's. Just checking some of their range and they have a mad set of figures that I would not even have concieved. 

http://www.reapermini.com/LegionofJusticeandCaeke


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea Reaper does indeed have some incredible minis, several of which I want to use for replacements in my other armies. I love their work


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have been collecting reaper minis for 10 years off and on now. If you want it, they probably have it. Lillith is still one of my favorite minis, and everyone loves Sophia.

Reaper also has a series of Kolinsky brushes of pretty decent quality.










That is my favorite model from them, Sandra Garrity is my overall favorite artist.


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Their paints are pretty good to. I use them a lot but you need to put something over them so they don't rub off.


----------



## Michanol11 (Mar 26, 2011)

Reaper Miniatures is an Indweller manufacturer of pewter figurines in the 25-35 mm flake, which permit misconception and discipline untruth figures. Reaper, based in Denton, Texas, has formed tabletop miniature gamey systems that may be played with their figures. The Death Miniatures mascot is a daimon named Sophie.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

humakt said:


> They have some nice mini's. Just checking some of their range and they have a mad set of figures that I would not even have concieved.
> 
> http://www.reapermini.com/LegionofJusticeandCaeke


I don't much care for the, er, owl-thing, but I would so want the hedgehog and platypus. Too bad they were only available for a limited time. Maybe I'll just wait for their dragon-nemesis.

Ah, what could have been. I would have painted these up and sprung them on my players as monster PCs.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They have some great stuff. Because of their huge range you can usually find specialist figs to fill specific requirements. I have 2 of the larger scale sophie models converted into greater demons/demon princesses.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The place Reaper really shines is for roleplaying minis. Games Workshop is actually the cheapest source of monsters (which sounds insane, but seriously, ten skeletons for $22.50 is a better deal than pretty much anything else out there), but nobody does heroic PC types better than Reaper. And with such a broad range, you can find stuff to fit pretty much whatever you're doing. 

Their Chronoscope line even has some stuff that works for 40k-- their Corporate Security guys make excellent Arbites, and there's a wacky oranguatan thing that could make a good Jokaero. (http://www.reapermini.com/OnlineStore/Sci-Fi/sku-down/50214) And one of my favorite minis they make is in the Chronoscope line-- http://www.reapermini.com/OnlineStore/Sci-Fi/sku-down/50014


Also, this. http://www.reapermini.com/OnlineStore/Historical/sku-down/50108


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Reaper Miniatures tour and Bones information*







Commissar Ploss and I where lucky enough to land a tour of the Reaper Miniatures plant in Denton, TX, northwest of Dallas TX. Bryan Stiltz, the Production Manager was nice enough to take time out of his day to take us on a tour of the facility and explain how things are done at Reaper. One things I did learn was Reaper also has a full fledged gaming store in the building as well with a compete line of Reaper miniatures, Paizo, and a large selection of Magic: the Gathering.























First thing he showed us was the greens and mold area. He showed us that they take the original green that they receive from the sculptor and make a master miniature out of that, removing any imperfection that they see. After they have the master made they use that to make their vulcanized rubber mold that is used to spincast their pewter models. Sorry we have no pictures of this area. We where not allowed to take any.

The next area that we went to was the production area where they actually make the pewter area. He showed us how a spincast mold works, how they fit together, and then put into the machine. For those of you that are not familiar with spin casting, in a nut shell they insert the mold into the machine and spin it at a pretty high speed and pour molten pewter into the machine and the spinning forces the pewter into the channels and the miniatures. From what was explained the facility makes 7000 spins a day, producing from 12 miniatures in a spin to a single piece of a larger model, such as their dragons. I did learn that Reaper uses talc powder as their release agent on their molds.

From the casting area the miniatures are then taken to their bins area and sorted according to what type of miniature it is. This area is amazing, rows upon rows of various miniature pieces. While we where here Bryan showed us some of the new Bones miniatures. Now the Bones miniatures, if you have not had a chance to handle any are not like the Finecast miniatures that Games Workshop produces, they are not made from a spincast resin, but rather a injected plastic somewhat like the plastic kits the GW or Revel make, but instead of a rigid plastic they use one one that is based on Vinyl that is really flexible and incredibly strong. All three of us tried to rip one in half with little to no damage or warpage on the model. These pictures are from after trying to tear it. Pretty amazing stuff.























After the sorting area we were shown the packaging area and shipping department. The machine shown below the plastic blister put into the machine first and then the pieces, and finally the card. It is then put into the machine and heated, melting the glue on the card, making it a complete blister. Then the labels are added and it is boxed up where it is moved to the shipping department where they are sported out for shipment or put on the shelves for future orders.

































Now this part is something that I learned. All of the Reapers paints are made at their plants, unlike other modeling companies who have their paints made by someone else and then bottle it themselves. They mix the paints up in large batches, using their own formulas and additives, bottles, label and box them up, all in one area of their plant. They are quickly approaching over 300 different colors that will be available once the Bone promotion is complete.









Now some information I found out. Currently Reaper has only 3000 different miniatures in their line, ranging from mouse sized 28mm scale to 10 inch tall dragons. After the Bones promotion they will have around 250 of their miniatures in the new Bones plastic, a pretty small selection. They are also not planning on running a Bones promotion on Kickstarter any time soon as they do not want to burn anyone out (I hate this idea, personally once every six months would be great, email them!) They are not planning on putting their entire line into Bones but you can expect to see all of their popular miniatures to make the move. They do not expect to see their prices to rise much, if any at all. Surprisingly Bryan did say that he saw why Games Workshop did have to increase their prices due to an increased number of molds needed and equipment. He said that a pewter model only takes about 45 seconds to become solid, while spun resin takes 5 to 7 minutes to harden.

He did mention as well that they will be using Kickstarter to fund some other products that they have been wanting to make for years but would require outside sources, a few things mentioned where a collection of how to DVDs as well as boardgames, while these may never see the light of day, we can all hope. I also have a video but it will be posted up after the promotion ends more then likely so here are the key points of what we talked about, I hope you enjoyed this and learned somethings. I am going to be reviewing the video again and will add anything that I might have missed.

If you have any questions about what I posted, please ask, I might have forgotten something that you might want to know.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting the tour review Djinn. I'd certainly like Reaper to do more kick starters. Two a year would be enough I think, every six months gives people plenty of time to get cash together and would vastly increase their bones line in a much smaller time frame.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Nice post Djinn, +Rep - very topical with the Reaper Kickstarter going on. What do you think of the bones material by the way? Sword looks a little bendy there (though I've never had a Reaper mini with a straight sword ever I think ), but does it bend back easily?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It it's very flexible so flexing and warpage might be an issue. I might call Bryan and see if he can send me a few do i can run some tests. My main concern is the paint cracking.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats...you made a man who owns a portal gun lamp and a transformer car insanely jealous of something. I have the two coolest things ever and yet somehow feel empty inside now


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Galahad said:


> Congrats...you made a man who owns a portal gun lamp and a transformer car insanely jealous of something. I have the two coolest things ever and yet somehow feel empty inside now


That's because you have no soul...

Great info Djinn, much appreciated! Out of curiosity, how'd you get them to let you do the tour?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Boc said:


> That's because you have no soul...
> 
> Great info Djinn, much appreciated! Out of curiosity, how'd you get them to let you do the tour?


Well, of coruse not, I sold it. How do you think I got all the cool shit I have?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I run a modeling website, though i need to get out up to speed, i am also a regular feature on a pretty popular podcast, plus o really do know quite a few people in the industry.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very informative. I have bought many reaper miniatures over the last 3 years and i have allways been impressed. Good to get an idea of what goes on behind the doors.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

djinn24 said:


> I run a modeling website,


Which one?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Models Workshop.... *looks at signature*


----------

